# [Recruitment] My Line is Ended, My Blood is Cursed



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Howdy folks. Starting up my first Roleplay here, and have recently come up with an idea for the first one - one based around the High Elves, and the First War against Chaos.

It follows the tales and actions of the Aenarion, and those who represent the Elven Commanders from the different Regions of Ulthuan.

I'm looking for a number of characters who are willing to represent those different leaders - who during the run up to the final battle, will provide the bodyguards of my character, being Aenarion.

I'm going to take a guiding part in the Roleplay, but don't expect too much flashy from me, at least until the end - the way I'm writing it, I'm not sure if there'll be a direct sequel, but if it works out well, I'm reasonably confident that I'll make another.

I'm not going to do it on a first come first serve basis for the positions, but more of a case of who can write the best fluff, history, and who sucks up the most to me. If you express an interest, PM me, and I'll add you to the potentials, if I feel it's good enough - I'm not asking for literary masterpieces, but something to fill your character out. 3 Lines is not enough to tell why a Centuries old Elven Commander and Chief Bodyguard of the First King has received their position.

As a note, we are all on foot, generally. However, feel free to include a mount.

Caledor Dragontamer, Astarielle, and Morathi are NPC's, and their roles are written be me into the storyline. However, you are welcome to use the existing fluff and canon for your characters, although do try to keep them in character. needless to say, no Special Characters from the High Elf army book are available for use - they're not born yet =D

Okay - onto the character Development;

*Name*; Your name, pretty simple really.
*Home Kingdom*; Where you're from. This has a bearing on which Regiment you've chosen to enter. See below for the details.
*Regiment*; Regardless of your kingdom, you can be a part of the Spearmen, Archer Militia, or City Watch (Eagles Claw Bolt Throwers). If you're from a certain region, that may allow you to be from a special regiment.
*Weapons and Equipment*; This is usually based on your Kingdom, and your Regiment. 
*History/Background*; How did you rise to your position, how did the first Phoenix King see your talent etc...
*Appearance*; no fat bellies or beards please  Anything can go though, within reason.
*Mount*; Who are you riding. This is an Elven Steed, but depending on what Kingdom you're from, there can be an alternate one.

So, go ahead and join in, if you feel like it . Cheers .


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Name: Mordeth Arieane
Home Kingdom: Saphery
Regiment: Swordmasters
Weapons and equipment: A 2-handed red sword named Singer, for as it is swung through the air, it emitts different tones that blend into music, bringing hope to its friends, and despair to its enemies. 
A magical red armour, enchanted to resist magic, making the wearer all but immune to magical attacks, but also removes the effect of healing magic and the like.
A bright red helmet, making the wearer able to communicate with others, mostly mages or those with open minds, over a great distance. Also uses a bright red cloak. His clothing is bleach.
History/Background: As a young elf, he had the possibility to train in the tower of Saphery to become a mage, but he soon found that his passion lay in swordplay, and so he decided to join the military , and rather become the protector of the tower. During long years, he trained with bow, sword and spear, until he finally made it to the ranks of the swordmasters. There, he fought many battles alongside his brethren, and his valour and skill soon let him rise in rank until he at last had the command of his own unit. Fighting were he was sent, he soon made himself a name, in tactics, but mostly in his nigh unmatched skill with the blade.
Although fighting is dangerous work, and after countless battles, his men was down to just him and six others. The Phoenix king took notice to their relentless battle valour, and revarded them by giving them outstanding titles.
After several years as a noble, fighting for the Phoenix king, and claiming new items for his honor, Mordeth at last rose to a position as one of Aenarion's most trusted men.
Appearance: Tall, with short, curly brown-blond hair, sea-blue eyes and a rather gaunt, pale face. 
Personality: Loyal to the bone. Very cheery and such when he at last opens his mouth. Rather much enjoys dogfights and hit-and-run battles. Prefers them over full-scale wars, at least.

Sincerely hope this char is acceptable


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That's fantastic, Mordeth. For everyone reading this, that is a Perfect example of how to join, and the character is the nicely written out.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you. I am very glad to hear that, indeed. :victory:


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

People this seems like a good story, so why not join the fun?
(hypnotizing you: jooooooin the fun, join the fun, join the fun, when you wake up, you will not temember this post, or even see it anymore, but you will join the story at once.)
wake up!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

question could I join as chaos? i dont really know much about the fantasy side of warhammer with the exception of chaos lol


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No, sorry. This is not a 2 sided Roleplay, and as the agents of Chaos in this guise are Daemons, being the first Great War Against Chaos, it's hard to create a full character for them.

The nearest to chaos are the people of Nagarythe. They are hardy but sour about the idea that they were left aone to fight against the full force of Chaos, as that was the Daemons beachhead.

If you need advice, just ask any of us. There is a really good site for everything about Fantasy, found here.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i would love to make an elf character but are there any specifics that i should know about before i give my imagination free reign? such as certain abilities things they can and cannot have, or are they kind of like every other elf?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay, here's a brief (well quite long, but breid compared to what it could be) overview of the High Elven forces.

There are 3 Main Elite Infantry units - Swordmasters, Phoenix Guard, and White Lions.
Swordmasters are from Saphery, and the most highly skilled warriors of the Elves, and guard the Tower of Saphery, the home of the strongest concentration of Elven mages. They wear Heavy Armour, carry hand and a half Broadswords, and wear high hats with a Horsetail plume of any colour.

Phoenix Guard - these could be quite hard to roleplay, but they are part of the 10,000 strong guard of the Shrine of the Asuryan, and Asuryans representative, the Phoenix King (me). They are sworn to silence, as they have seen their God, or Asurmen. This means they can never speak, but they do know the Time and Place of their Death, so hold no fear. They carry huge halberds, wear armour that's immune to flames, and have a high helm in the shape of a Phoenix.

White Lions - come from Chrace. They get there name from the Great Lions that roam those Mountains. They are the Phoenix Kings Bodyguard - and actually rescue him from death - I'll be starting the story just after the White Lions slay his attackers, so it's explained how - and will follow him regardless. They are woodsmen, and the best hunters of Ulthuan. They wear heavy armour, and carry a Great Axe, capable of felling a tree, but is perfectly balanced for Beheading an opponent. They also have the cloak of a White Lion around their shoulders, protecting them from Arrows etc.​
There is also an Elite Cavalry Unit, the Dragon Princes.

The Dragon Princes of Caledor are one of the 4 Major kingdoms of Ulthuan, Eataine, Nagarythe, and Tiranoc being the others. It is the one place where Dragons were found, and they took their name after. Some of their greatest could even fight in battle on their backs. They typically wear Dragon Shaped armour, and are immune to Fire, magical or otherwise. Typically, they are the Elven Heavy Knights, carry a Lance, Shield, and Sword, and ride a Barded Elven Steed.​
Also, there is a Dedicated Ranger unit, the Shadow warriors of Nagarythe, but they're mainly post Sundering, after the First War. They are good, however they are the best aarchers in the Elven Army). And there's the Standing Army of Eataine - the Lothern Sea Guard (Lothern is eataines capital). They are good at Launching Arrow volleys, then picking up a Spear. Lastly, the Reavers of Ellyria provide the Scouts. They are mounted on the swiftest, hardiest Elven Steeds, and are skilled with Bow, and Spears.

Every Kingdom has a Militia army. The youngest, untested Elves are Archers. The Battle hardened (10 years +) Archers are promoted as whole to Spearman. If you're a noble, and have an Elven Steed, then you are able to join the ranks of the Silver Helms. Lastly, City Guards can command Eagles Claw Bolt Throwers.

That's pretty much the army of the Elves. I'll go into the Mages if you want, but seeing as they have an integral part, I'll only go into if you really are interested in them 

Hope that helps, and I'll put up the story of Aenarion for you all .


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Is this settting before or after the War of the Beard? Becuase I have a fantastic character idea but it depends on this being after.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's from before the War of the Beard, sorry. If you want to post the Idea/PM it me, we can work something from it? Could be a simple name-of-race change, but this one could just hate Dwarves, for an unknown reason. While they were friendly, there could be something between the Elf and Dwarf/s in question.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Not to worry Vaz I have resolved the problem myself. 

Name: Keraldria Tearian
Home Kingdom: Saphery
Regiment: Swordmasters
Weapons and equipment: A standard Swordmaster style sword enchanted to slowly devour metal when it touches it. His armour is also enchanted to grow back when cut and the flesh beneath to heal as well (note he still can be killed, but hopefully that won’t happen).
History/Background: Keraldria's sword and armour were handed down through the men in his family. Keraldria fought his way up through the ranks of the Swordmasters with his great strength (by Elven standards) which he uses to wield his sword one-handed, a unique trait among the Swordmasters which combined with his natural Elf agility makes him more that formidable in a duel. During a battle Keraldria’s regiment was decimated leaving only him alive. Barely surviving due to the magical properties of his armour Keraldria’s sanity was greatly affected. Driven berserk with anger and grief Keraldria threw himself into the enemy, challenging the strongest warriors in the army and slaying them. After four days the Phoenix King arrived along with reinforcements to see the invading army almost broken by its loss of leaders. Following the bloodshed, the Phoenix King witnessed the death of the enemy commander at Keraldria’s hands, as he fell the Keraldria’s opponent plunged his sword through a gap that had been opened in the side of Keraldria’s armour during the battle that was yet to close. The Phoenix King was amazed as Keraldria simply wrenched the blade out and the wound closed before his eyes. After such a great feat Keraldria was made one of Aenarion's most trusted retainers. While he is not relied upon for any sort of tactical skill but he is invaluable as a commander for his fighting strength. 
Appearance: Taller than any other of the Phoenix King’s bodyguards, with shortish black hair, very reddy-brown eyes and a long scarred face, the most prominent being just beneath his eye. 
Personality: Will not allow anything to happen to his King. Due to his dubious mental state he enjoys fighting immensely and is indifferent to any injury during a fight. He always seeks out the strongest fighters in an opposing force and then fights until he kills them. He considers ranged warriors and magic user’s cowards but understands their use in battle and is not above fighting alongside them.

Hopefully this character is suitable for your purposes.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

After reading my last post I realised that I left out part of his personality section. He refuses to take a mount as he beleaves that the battlefeild is not the place for animals and warriors should fight using their own speed and strength.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

For a mount, you don't need to take a mount. But is he above using one to get from A to B? Ulthuans a big place, and I'm not sure even Aenarion would take kindly to carrying him all over the place, despite his heart.

Otherwise, an excellent Character, and happy to have him aboard =).


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Vaz said:


> For a mount, you don't need to take a mount. But is he above using one to get from A to B? Ulthuans a big place, and I'm not sure even Aenarion would take kindly to carrying him all over the place, despite his heart.
> 
> Otherwise, an excellent Character, and happy to have him aboard =).


No he's not above a mount for transport purposes just on the battlefield, I should have made that more clear.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

I like the Dragon Princes. thank you by the way 

Name: Helios Apaela

Home Kingdom: Caledor

Regiment: Dragon Prince Cavalry

Weapons and equipment: Is adorned in shining gold armor with traces of red, yellow and orange cloth. The armor is imbued so as to protect him from various magic attacks and shines brightly when he is in battle. He weilds an elongated gladius named Hadesa but often uses his bow when on his dragon's back. More often than not when he jumps from the back of his dragon and brandishes Hadesa those who come within hitting distance of him are often blinded by the light he emits when in battle and are burned by his armor. 

History/Backround: As a young elf growing up in Caledor Helios, a brown hair blue eyed boy, was marked for greatness the moment he could walk and talk. He had a very forceful personality that was tempered by the utmost humility. Even at a young age though he had a fiery temper and this often got him in trouble with his tutors. His mother had wanted him to study the magical arts to save him from his father's fate, dying in battle, but he hated most of the magic and soon dropped out. He joined the lowest part of the military at the time and soon shone out above the rest of his colleagues. 

After saving an old elven mage in a battle in which his armor and weapons were irrepairably damaged he was brought before the highest elves in Caledor. He was to travel to the hills of fire and search out a dragon egg. He took to the challenge with vigour but soon found out how harsh the wilderness really was. After almost dying in a horrible sandstorm he was humbled and sat down to let the fates take him. As the sandstorm died down he spied a golden egg sitting before him. He laughed loudly and ran home as fast as he could with the egg. Upon returning to Caledor and once his egg had hatched he and his new golden dragon who he had named Araes were inducted into the highest levels of the cavalry. Although Helios and Araes were young they fought to prove themselves in many battles and never shirked from leading from the front and by example. After a stunning voctory, that added to their cockiness, they were once again called to stand before the nobles, except the reception had to be held outside so Araes could attend.

There the mage he had saved when he was young was also waiting. He gave Helios the blessed armor, that shines as bright as Helios's soul in battle, and weapons he now wields today and also gifted Araes with his own. After the ceremony they fought with the cavalry and after a very humbling loss and retreat, they made their last step into maturity. The Phoenix King hated to see someone so bright and so shining to suffer a loss and had opted to talk with him to give him solace for Helios had lost many men that day. When appraoched Helios said that he and Araes were healing already and that all great people must be humbled at some point in their lives and he had already been humbled twice now. No more would he be cocky and full of himself, he and Araes would be the beacon they were meant to be. After his eloquent speech the Phoenix King gave them a high position withing his army, to which they have performed there ever since.

Appearance: Of average height for an elf and somewhat bulky. He has long wavy brown hair and ocean blue eyes with a very knightly and regal face and bearing.

Attitude and loyalties:He is fiercly loyal and protective of the Phoenix King and a superb leader. He is humble yet has a very forceful personality and still a fiery temper. He has taught Araes to speak by using the psychic powers of his mind, further connecting them both. He hates politics. He always leads from the front and by example which has earned him the undying friendship and loyalty of many elves. His words carry much meaning in the Phoenix Lord's halls for he and Araes have seen many hardships in their lives and have learned much. Helios's personality is often compared to the traits of the sun and it is often Araes that balances him out when amongst others. Their psychic link is extremely powerful and even when they are not together in person they are often together in mind. Their strength of will and dogged perserverance are among their brightest traits when in battle. 

Steed/Mount: Araes is his mount of uncounted years. The golden dragon is absolutely monstrous now and as of yet he is one of the biggest. He shares many of the same personality traits as Helios, but where Helios has a temper he does not and is often the one to clam him down. Since Helios has taught him to speak using his psychic potential he is able to communicte directly with other elves through this method. Araes shines like his rider in battle and although they are usually never seperated when they are in battle he becomes crazed. 

Weaknesses: Although Helios and Araes are extremely lethal and hard to kill they can still be killed. They have two weaknesses that are extremely large, the first is that when they are seperated some of their strength and concentration diminishes, even though this weakens them they are still a force to be reckoned with when apart. The biggest weakness of theirs is their belief in leading from the front and by example, while this is a very laudable trait they often never back down from a challenge when together and this has gotten them more than one close brush with death before.

wanted to put the weaknesses in for later down the roleplay's road and to show that they aren't invincible.

hope this is good!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent Post, Vilhelm - is this a new convert to Fantasy ;D? Still, you're a Son of Asur. We have no Weakness!!!

/haughty.

A few things - A Dragon is going to be a bit conspicuous for some of the things - I'm going to say that Araes is going to be limited to getting a part towards the end - after all, Indraugnir is not mentioned until he takes to the later fights. Also, Indraugnir is the largest, oldest and greatest Dragon born. I can't have you outshining the First and Greatest Phoenix King can I =D?

Obviously, this gives you a weakness, and draws you level until when we get to the later fights, when some of the big boys can really let loose. Not doing it to draw you in, but to let some of the other characters have chances of glory, instead of being outshone by Dragons and Lions the size of Bears.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sorry didnt know about the other dragon, Araes can be the second biggest then lol and as for not using him until later i figured that would happen so that's why i put that weakness part in there. im liking this a lot so far.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOPS! I forgot to give my sword some magical ability that actually makes it USEFUL! singing songs ain't the most useful thing in a battle, now is it?

My sword Singer, or Singer of Blood, as I would like to call it more formally , is able to pass through an enemy's guard by momentarily turning etheral. This does naturally not affect other magic weapons, or magic shields for that matter.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No worries - it's just description I'm looking for, but there's no need to be completely explicit, I'm not going to go and say that you can't do that in the Roleplay, because you didn't declare it.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

when do we start?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Whenever we get a few more. I was hoping 6 or more, but probably on Tuesday, although I won't close it - gives us a way to explore Ulthuan, etc, and Introduce everyone.

I'm currently quite busy with work at the minute, the Factory I was working has been torched, so I'm having quite a few problems getting free time, at least for the next week. But yes, I'll set it off going on Tuesday, just so you know, we'll be starting with the Aenarion being attacked by the Chaos Servants, so it's straight in with the action - you will each be members of the Hunting party, looking for Aenarion after he went missing.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

shweet, will it be in the wild? or cityscape type deal? im really stoked for this and i think i can name you the cause of getting me into warhammer fantasy lol sorry bout the factory dude, total bummage.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Eh, the factories temporary security guard work - wasn't in the Wing I was in though, so it's okay, doesn't stop the FiveO going down on me thinking it was me who torched a run down worthless building, that had no equity, and paid me watches for looking after a dog... Anyways.

It'll be a multiplace thing - Ulthuan is mainly a mountainous, but with some flat plains.

It's quite a rugged country. Nearest thing I can think of is a cross between the Himalayas, and Great Britain, with a great big hole in the middle, although their are some Major Cities - mainly Lothern, which is the Guardian Port City, and then there's the fortress palaces of Caledor, and the major cities of Yvresse, and Nagarythe, each the 4 major states who resisted the forces of Chaos.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok sounds tight, cant wait for it to start


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I hope that this is someone of interest for you Vaz...sorry about your place of work.

*Name;* Azeriro Falconstar

*Home Kingdom;* Cothique / Nagarythe

*Regiment;* Sword master / Assassin
Weapons and Equipment; Azeriro was one of the most prominent commanders in Cothique who unlike his peers Azeriro uses two short swords, one black one white. The most peculiar thing about his fighting style is that is left-handed sword (black) is held upside down, his right-handed sword (white) is held normally. His armor is lacquered black with bronze trim – has no magical power itself however its sight spreads terror throughout his foes. Wears pure white clothing.

*History/Background;* Was the vice-Captain for the Cothique Sword masters until an unknown event happened and was exiled from Cothique, Azeriro then wandered Ulthuan and ended up in Nagarythe. Where he became one the most efficient, and expensive, rogue and assassin for nobles in Nagarythe and was often used to kill enemy leaders during battle. Out of battle he was generally used as a spy and saboteur. Owes an unknown debt to the Phoenix King and became his personal bodyguard in all but name.

*Appearance;* Short, about half a head shorter than the average elf and is somewhat stocky, but is otherwise a typical looking elf (blond, blue eyed).

*Personality;* Quiet but when speaking is usually vulgar. Not necessarily the most loyal attendant for the Phoenix king but he owes him a favor and until repaid will protect him. 

*Mount;* prefers to walk, but when a horse is required will purchase one from a poor elf, philanthropic.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Right, I think I'll join this.

*Name:* Linar Suranas

*Home Kingdom:* Ellyrion

*Regiment:* Ellyrian Reavers

*Weapons and Equipment:* Linar carries a hand-and-a-half sword with a emerald pommel stone and a short bow of yew. He wears light armour of chainmail and leather. His clothing is green to blend in with the grass of the Ellyrion plains. He wears a ring with a saphire set in it which increases his reflexes.

*History/Background:* Linar joined the Ellyrian Reavers not long after he came out of childhood. He was always an expert archer and rider so he did well and soon led his own group of Reavers. He came in to the service of the Phoenix King after a decade of serving with the Ellyrian Reavers. He was part of a group of guards who were taking the King across Ellyrion on a trip from Avelorn to Caledor. During the trip there was an attempt on the Phoenix King's life. At the time of the assassination attempt the King was away from his bodyguards and Linar was the only one nearby. He rushed to the aid of the King and saved him from certain death. After this he became a loyal servant of the King and has remained so since.

*Appearence:* He is still you for an elf and is on average height and slim build. He has shoulder length, white hair, not the blond that most elves have, and he has dark blue eyes.

*Personality:* Linar is quiet and keeps to himself. He is intelligent and is loyal,but will often do things in the way he thinks best which doesn't always sit well with others.

*Mount:* Linar still rides the horse he rode with the Reavers, a pure bred horse called Anahil.

Is this ok?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

edit- changed my character's hair color to brown! dont know why but blonde seems more run of the mill for elves so wanted to make it different.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Name: Etheran Raimos, the Bastard Son

Home Kingdom: Chrace

Regiment: White Lions of Chrace

Weapons and Equipment: Karan-el the Tearer, a double-bladed great axe. Karan-el is constructed from a pair of shrunken great axes forged together, the two blades seperated by its leather-covered haft. The Tearer is noted for its weight, as the weapon is cumbersome to all but Etheran, who's years of using and training with the weapon is able to use it with a sort of grace. The Tearer was a gift from his father, the only reminder Etheran has left of the man who abandoned both him and his mother. The weapon itself can easially sunder through metal and flesh as it can a thick tree, and has been enchanted to allow Etheran to parry blows as if he was using a sword. (basically, if this was for the table-top game, he would be gaining 2 str (think regular White Lions only gain 1) and counts as having a shield)

He bears the Lion's Mantle, a silvered breastplate, pauldrons, and greaves bearing the likeness of a roaring lion. It is said that the Lion's Mantle inspires fear in his enemies, swearing that Etheran's battle-cry is joined by the roar of a lion. 

Upon his back is a white cloak, a symbol of his rank within the White Lions, that protects him from projectile weapons, such as arrows and small bullets. The cloak itself is made from the flayed skin of the White Lion he slew in his trial, proving himself both as a warrior of Chrace, and a man. 

Etheran bears a silvered helm resembling the head of a lion, with a retracting cover that mirrors his image. This helm drives him into a sort of fury, as he seems to ignore any pain dealt upon him until the battle is done, leaving him drained.

History/Background: Etheran rose through the ranks under the radar, not showing any great skill to his peers until his trial, in which he slew a white lion single-handedly, bringing with him the cloak and the savage scar through his left eye. His mother died while he was young, leaving Etheran in the care of his uncle, Uthraman, an esteemed member of the White Lions. It was from Uthraman that Etheran inhereted Karan-el and the Lion's Mantle, and the knowlege of working as a smith, his skill noted by his shroud that he bears into battle. It is his prowess in battle, his ferocity, that keeps Etheran within the order, although many are weary of the sort of bloodlust he seems to enter when the battle draws nigh.

Appearance: Etheran stands almost a full head taller than most of his elven kin, leading some to jokingly accuse him of being a half-breed. It is this trait that Etheran hates about himself, and even mentioning that he may be a half-breed enrages him. However, there is speculation, as Etheran is unaware of who his father actually is. He is usually seen wearing a whit leather armour at all times, which he wears under the Lion's Mantle into battle. Upon his chest he bears the mark of the White Lions. His dark hair often gives him away in a crowd, along with a long, jagged scar through his left eye.

Mount: Porthas, a black elven steed. Etheran and Porthas both share a common bond, being bastard sons, and their tempers. (working some more on this atm)


Hope this is acceptable Vaz.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Wowee - 3? =D

Okay, one by one - Trevor first, he's the easiest to scroll up to =D.

Chrace is THE only place the White Lions are from. I've already PM'd you what they are, but I'll just reiterate here for those who are interested.

Basically, the Chracians are similar to Caledor (the Kingdom) in that they're really up on Bloodlines, but rather through land based, rather than family based. They're not fussed over whether someone is from a family not from Chrace, but rather that they've grown up during the Chracian way of life. This means that they've become a Hunter. All Kingdoms provide a levy of Militia - which is what many people forget - the fact that "White Lions from Chrace" does not necessarily mean all Chracians are White Lions is happily forgotten. A White Lion regiment is made of the strongest, hardiest and Bravest Hunters. Those who are missing just one are dead, or are part of the Chracian Militia - the Pelt is not a father son thing by right of inheritence, you must have earned it yourself. Although the Mane could be your fathers, the right to join the White Lions is sacred, and if you've not proved yourself, you're not worthy.

As for riding a Lion into Battle, it would a bit conspicuous (not to the extent of having a 50 foot Golden Dragon following you (I had a picture of a Dragon as a lapdog in my head then, don't ask why), but still a Pure White, Bear Sized Lion is stretching credulity). I have no problems with during the later battles, but during the first few encounters, and for travelling (as they don't have the speed), I'd say an Elven steed. 

Sarcasm - that's excellent, nice to see something different than the Tanks that most seem to go for. One thing though, the Reavers have Bows listed as there equipment. Would be quite useful to have something involving your Character as a scout in the RP, so we're not forced to be always up close etc.

Fallen - excellent Character - although the sons of Nagarythe were one of the great 4, and prided themselves of Honour in battle - Intrigue was property of the Caledorians, until Malekith got his claws into them, and of course, I haven't sprogged the bugger yet, so no Assassins, sorry. And Vulgar and elves is one thing that doesn't go. "Blunt" is the best way to go about decribing him, I think.

And lastly, sure, no problem, Vilhelm.

Well, seeing as I will write the opening post about 9pm tonite (3 hours from now), I'll write up Aenarion, so you all know a bit about him.

I won't be closing it, so any late entries can join in, neither will I write it so that a character can't join. Thanks to everyone who's thought this to be good enough to join. Cheers .


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Vaz - what i meant for 'assassin' was just that he did all sorts of unseen things during battle. i.e. killing key people of the enemy army (sorcerers, generals, ect). 

blunt is good, thanks


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh right, my mistake. excellent character then matey .

@ Sarcasm below - my mistake - the start of the sentence was such a detailed one, the bow description seemed nondescript compared it =D, and I musta just skimmed passed it. My bad =D


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

My character does actually have a bow. It says just after the bit about the sword in the Weapons/Equipment part. Oh and I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Vaz, edited it up just a little bit to fit better into the things you told me of. Hope its better now.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

One thing I forgot to put in, Trevor, you're more than welcome to write in a Full Lion Mount if you wish. I've let a Dragon in, so adding in some variety with a War Lion, either as a Companion or as a Mount is A-Okay.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Well Vaz, i was thinking of incorporating gaining the Lion later on in roleplay, sort of a character development later in the line of things, if this is okay with you ofcourse.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah go ahead. We have two dragons, Aenarions Mount, Indraugnir, and Vilhelms mount, so having a big beasty on the background will be able to give the Elves a better fighting chance against the Daemons.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aenarion, the First Phoenix King of Ulthuan, and Indraugnir, Greatest of the Dragons

Name: Aenarion the Defender

Home Kingdom - Averlorn

Weapons - Ceyl, his hunting spear, fully the height of an elf, with a tapering starmetal point, forged during his travels, when he spent time with the Dwarves. Also carries a finely crafted suit of armour, with runes of magic warding and defence, enchanted by the Elves, and forged by the dwarfs finest runesmiths. He always carries a shield with the symbols of Asuryan emblazoned in gold on a white field. At his side is a long sword, a gift from the Mage-Smiths of Saphery.

Appearance - His armour is a bright, clear silver scale mail, with golden filigree writing, and gromril runes on each scale, protecting the Phoenix King from all attacks. He goes into battle helmetless, so his soldiers know who he is, and that all enemies know who slays them. He is beautiful, even amongst the elves. He is considered to be a poison flower though, should you anger him, you are likely to end up dead. His under armour tabards and robes are pure white, with Crimson and Gold trim.

History - There is little known about Aenarion, other than he came back from Travelling in time to discover that the land of Ulthuan was in turmoil, having barely repelled the attacks of a Daemon fleet, with the War Gates having fallen. What is known, is that he was one of the few who refused to flee, and seeing such an example, the disparate Kingdoms became united as one, forging an alliance that breached the ties of blood and earth better than any familial ties. With the greatest of the Elves joining his forces. He is the most humble of Elves, ready to admit his failures - and he knows that while his victories are due to his commands, it is down to his loyal Bodyguards that he is kept alive, the Blood of Heroes a tribute to his power. Those who Aenarion has yet to pay his debt to, are those who form his closest bodyguards.

The Everqueen, the Spiritual Ruler of Ulthuan, is also said to be close Aenarion, the two were born on similar days, and Astarielle and he have grown up together, she to become the Everqueen, and he to become a traveller, for he was borne to a handmaiden, and no males are allowed within the Garden of the Everqueen, so when he became an adult, he left to become an Adventurer, and traveller.

Mount - Indraugnir, the Great Drake, Blood of the World Dragon.

Indraugnir is the largest, and greaest of Dragons, older than any elf, rumoured to have been arond since before the Old Ones. The length of an Eatainean Dragonship, and with a winspan wider than he is long, this beautiful red and gold creature is a force of violence and anger on the battlefield, but of intellect and wisdom in council. Aenarion would not be who he is today without the Dragon. But the two were not always comrades...

Sorry guys, I'm going to have to put it off until tomorrow. I've just got a call from the Boss, and I'm back in to cover while he's out. But definately for this time tomorrow. Sorry boys and girls. But Spread the word - It's still on /


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*OPEN*​
Okay, Aenarion is at the Border between Chrace and Averlorn, after meeting with the Everqueen. He is meeting his bodyguard of Warriors, at this place, as the Queens Laws refused all grown males from entering the forest, apart from the Phoenix King.

As he is waiting at the border for his bodyguards (you lot), he is set upon by a band of Daemonic Assassins - Bloodletters, and a Daemon Prince of Khorne, to make it something special. You are all on foot, at this time. The Daemon Prince is mine, so no kill stealing, it's pretty integral to the story, that that happens, but the Bloodletters are easy meat for the greatest of Ulthuan, surely? From there I'll take us onward with the story.

ALSO - I'm not going to close the Recruitment Thread - The Phoenix King will ever need bodyguards to combat the Daemons of Chaos - so feel free to sign up, and I'll write in a little side story, allowing you to introduce yourself .

Hope this all goes well, and most of all, that you all enjoy yourselves .


----------

